# Rigging my boat???



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I've got a 21' Canyon Bay flats boat with a trolling motor forward. Looking for ideas on how to best put some lights on the boat.

My idea is to have a casting platform built forward, then attach temporary legs out from say, rodholders attached to the platform. That can be removed easily.

A question though. Is the trolling motor on the bow necessary? Or do you guys creep along on your outboard way tipped up and at idle. Is a push pole a better idea?

The trolling motor seems easiest, but it might be a pain to build around. It does have a quick release to get it off the bow easily.

Wondering the best approach to adding lights (temporarily), and the easiest propulsion system.

I'll be using a Honda 2000. What's the best light combo to use? 

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Your flats boat would be an amazing flounder rig.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Some people will use the Outboard.

Here's the problems with that.

Your always going to be sticking fish on the fly. Not great for getting a good shot at them and or sticking them and then running over the Gig.
Never mind the part about dragging the skeg constantly in the sand and sucking sand into the cooling system.

Bow Mount trolling motors give the quickest response to stop and turn. You can''t do that with a outboard.

Poling all night? ....... Have fun. NOT!




> My idea is to have a casting platform built forward, then attach temporary legs out from say, rodholders attached to the platform. That can be removed easily.


I'd have to see a drawing of what your talking about. You don't want the light beam bouncing off the deck. It will blind you.

Then there is the problem if the lights hang out to far of hitting dock's or poles with them and you can have troubles with the trailer also.

Think WAY ahead....In your planning.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Doing a little search on here and elsewhere I think I make these work for lights.

http://ultimategiglights.vpweb.com/Products-and-Pricing.html

But from his videos it looks like the LED lights might be too intense:






The"normal" bulbs seem easier on the eyes:






Maybe it's just the video...

Anybody use this setup? Any advantages or disadvantages compared to lights above the water?

Jim


----------



## mikef (Jun 21, 2012)

I am interested in this as well. I was thinking that maybe the leds is the way to go due to their lower power consumption. I have a 21 ft Maverick Master Angler with a bow mount 24 volt trolling motor and I was hoping to be able to use the trolling batts or the starting bat so as to avoid having to use a generator or something.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

mikef said:


> I am interested in this as well. I was thinking that maybe the leds is the way to go due to their lower power consumption. I have a 21 ft Maverick Master Angler with a bow mount 24 volt trolling motor and I was hoping to be able to use the trolling batts or the starting bat so as to avoid having to use a generator or something.


I run a 24 volt and have been using the 2 starfires with no problem for 10 hrs hardly a drop. I recently got a 50 watt led flood and really like it and it does not draw much at all, but I am definetly a newb for sure.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> I was hoping to be able to use the trolling batts or the starting bat so as to avoid having to use a generator


Stay away from your Starting battery. You need that good and Hot to get your Butt home. 

I liked the physical way that his lights looked, but did you notice that aprox the first 3ft from the light pretty much just washed everything out?

I've still got ideas in my head for underwater lights mounted in the hull. They need to be streamlined so the boat can get up and run and also have the correct aiming.


----------



## mikef (Jun 21, 2012)

X-Shark said:


> Stay away from your Starting battery. You need that good and Hot to get your Butt home.


I might be ok.

I have the Stealth Charging System (charge on the run) on my boat and a switch so that if I run down the start battery I can switch to the trolling batts, start the engine, let it run to put a charge on the start batt. Shut down switch to start batt and start the engine.

Also while running the system automatically charges my trolling batts once the start batt is up to charge.

I would prefer to figure away to run the light(s) off the trolling batts.


----------

